# كل ترانيم المرنمة الرائعة / نرمين وهبه (15 ترنيمة)



## Eng-Marco (11 أغسطس 2009)

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
Nermine Wahba's All Hymns Even Now :-
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

From / Nermine Wahba Official Group







†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+

الترنيمة الأولي / حبك شيء أحترنا فيه
:download:
http://www.4shared.com/file/102464004/c8df4182/___.html

†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+

الترنيمة التانية / إلمس أيدينا
:download:
http://www.4shared.com/file/124097793/a8b73183/__online.html

†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+

الترنيمة التالتة / إيمانك ده ثابت
:download:
http://www.4shared.com/file/102500860/5c85c2f7/___online.html

†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+

الترنيمة الرابعة / يسوع يا طفل بيت لحم
:download:
http://www.4shared.com/file/102557713/d4a6f57e/____.html

†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+

الترنيمة الخامسة / من بين بلاد كتير
:download:
http://www.4shared.com/file/124097589/52fd3db2/___.html

†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+

الترنيمة السادسة / مش مصدق
بالإشتراك مع المرنم / أمجد فوزي

http://www.4shared.com/file/102556982/c04134ce/__online.html

†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+

الترنيمة السابعة / ملحمة حب
بالإشتراك مع المرنم / برسوم القمص إسحق

http://www.4shared.com/file/107134662/b97e0ee7/__online.html

†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+

الترنيمة الثامنة / وأنت معانا
بالإشتراك مع المرنم / جون لويس

http://www.4shared.com/file/114586657/59330824/__online.html

†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+

الترنيمة التاسعة / يوم فرحي
:download:
http://www.4shared.com/file/121682252/fb1199ca/__online.html

†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+

الترنيمة العاشرة / أنا لو عليا
:download:
http://www.4shared.com/file/122380160/f75856d9/___online.html

†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+

الترنيمة الحادية عشر / يا اللي بكلمة
:download:
http://www.4shared.com/file/123052845/c8af8e7b/___online.html

†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+

الترنيمة الثانية عشر / كتير بعدت عنك
:download:
http://www.4shared.com/file/123886151/42a99127/___online.html

†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+

الترنيمة الثالثة عشر / حلم عمري
:download:
http://www.4shared.com/file/123886021/c2a6dd7/__online.html

†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+

الترنيمة الرابعة عشر / يا مدعو للعرس
بالإشتراك مع المرنمة / سارة معروف

http://www.4shared.com/file/124116864/f98700d3/___online.html

†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+

الترنيمة الخامسة عشر / بحب ملامحك
:download:
http://www.4shared.com/file/124283461/3cadedd5/__online.html

†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+

صلوا من أجل الجروب الرسمي للمرنمة نرمين وهبه
صلوا من أجل الخدمة ومن أجل ضعفي*






*" ربنا موجود ..... كله للخير ..... مسيرها تنتهي "*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود اكثر من راااااااااااااائع 

شكرا ليك على الترانيم

جارى تحميل بعضها .........

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أغسطس 2009)

ميييييييييييرسى ليك يا ايساف
بجد تسلم ايدك
جاى التحميييييل.........
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Eng-Marco (11 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> مجهود اكثر من راااااااااااااائع
> 
> شكرا ليك على الترانيم
> 
> ...



ميرسي يا كوكو ربنا يبارك حياتك أنت كمان

ولو أحتاجت اي ترنيمة انا موجود باذن المسيح


----------



## Eng-Marco (11 أغسطس 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ميييييييييييرسى ليك يا ايساف
> بجد تسلم ايدك
> جاى التحميييييل.........
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​



ميرسي ربنا يخليكي ويا رب يكون الموضوع عجبك

وربنا يبارك خدمتك انتي كمان

علي فكرة أنا إسمي ماركو عزت وانا عايز اغير اسم ايساف هنا بس مش عارف ازاي ؟

اتمني تساعديني


----------



## micpower (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااا كتير يا جميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أغسطس 2009)

essafezzat قال:


> ميرسي ربنا يخليكي ويا رب يكون الموضوع عجبك
> 
> وربنا يبارك خدمتك انتي كمان
> 
> ...


 
اهلا بيك يا ماركو
ممكن تحط موضوع فى القسم ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=6​ 
وتطلب من My Rock وبأذن المسيح يتغير اسمك
ربنا معاك​


----------



## lovely dove (11 أغسطس 2009)

مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي 
بجد ميرسي كتيرررررررر ياماركو علي المجموعه الرائعه دي 
بحب المرنمه دي قوي 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يعوضك
​


----------



## Eng-Marco (11 أغسطس 2009)

micpower قال:


> شكراااااا كتير يا جميل
> ربنا يباركك​



العفو ع ايه يا مايكل
يا رب تكون الترانيم عجبتك
وع فكره انا اتفرجت ع كليب ضنايا اللي عملته
وفي حاجات في الكليب عجبتني اوي وانا كمان باعمل كليب لنفس الترنيمة لاني بموت فيها


----------



## Eng-Marco (11 أغسطس 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> اهلا بيك يا ماركو
> ممكن تحط موضوع فى القسم ده
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=6​
> وتطلب من my rock وبأذن المسيح يتغير اسمك
> ربنا معاك​



ميرسي يا بنت العدرا ع مساعدتك ليا
ربنا يخليكي ويباركك


----------



## Eng-Marco (11 أغسطس 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي
> بجد ميرسي كتيرررررررر ياماركو علي المجموعه الرائعه دي
> بحب المرنمه دي قوي
> تسلم ايدك
> ...



ماتشكرنيش ولا اي حاجة
ويا رب تكون المجموعة كلها عجبتك
وانا كمان بحب نرمين وهبه جدا وفرحان اوي اني بقيت من اصدقائها
واوعدك في ترانيم تانية بجهز فيها
اول ما تخلص بنزلها ع الجروب بتاعها ع الفيس بوك وبعدين هنا علطول ليكم
صليلي


----------



## Eng-Marco (13 أغسطس 2009)

أستنوا قريب مجموعة ترانيم تاني غير دي لنرمين وهبه

وربنا موجود


----------



## Eng-Marco (18 أغسطس 2009)

†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+

الترنيمة الخامسة عشر / هأفرح معاك

http://www.4shared.com/file/124557311/1c540ec9/__online.html

†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+​


----------



## Eng-Marco (20 أغسطس 2009)

يا ريت اللي عجبته ترنيمة أوي من ترانيم نرمين وهبه يقولنا


----------



## shery_pro (21 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى لتعبك 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## naro_lovely (22 أغسطس 2009)

*merci​*


----------



## totty (22 أغسطس 2009)

*حقيقى كل ترنيمه احلى من اللى قبلها 
انا بحب اوووووووووووووى ترنيمه المس ايدينا

بلمسها اووووى بقلبى فى كل مره بسمعها 

ميرسى خاااااااااااااااالص ليك

ربنا يعوووض تعبك*​


----------



## Eng-Marco (23 أغسطس 2009)

shery_pro قال:


> *ميرسى لتعبك
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميرسي يا شيري لردك
ويا رب تكون كل الترانيم عجبتك


----------



## Eng-Marco (23 أغسطس 2009)

naro_lovely قال:


> *merci​*



ميرسي يا نارو علي ردك
وربنا يباركك يا ناردين


----------



## Eng-Marco (23 أغسطس 2009)

totty قال:


> *حقيقى كل ترنيمه احلى من اللى قبلها
> انا بحب اوووووووووووووى ترنيمه المس ايدينا
> 
> بلمسها اووووى بقلبى فى كل مره بسمعها
> ...



ماتعرفيش يا توتي ردك ده بسطني اد ايه
وميرسي اوي لردك الجميل وربنا يباركك
انا زيك بحب ترنيمة المس ايدينا اوي وقولناها في الكورال عندنا
وكمان ترنيمة انا لو عليا اسمعي الترنيمة دي كويس هتشدك اوي
وميرسي تاني لردك:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## Eng-Marco (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم​*


----------

